# [SOLVED] Future Gaming Rig



## Flight Sim Guy (Dec 19, 2011)

So I plan to build probably the $800 AMD or maybe the $800 Intel build from the recommended builds list sometime in the future, but I don't have the money at the moment. What I was wondering though, are there any components I could buy if I find a good deal? I mean, I'm probably going to stick to the 2012 build so the parts shouldn't get outdated.

Thanks, 
FSG


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

*Re: Future Gaming Rig*

If you find any of the components listed in our suggested builds for a good deal by all means purchase them. But, bear in mind that most sites only have a 30 day return policy so if you have the parts over that time period you would need to deal with the manufacturer with any problems.


----------



## Flight Sim Guy (Dec 19, 2011)

*Re: Future Gaming Rig*

Yeah, I guess if I stick to those parts I will be fine. Although at least one was out of stock at Newegg so I'll have to find replacements. Also, is there any that I should buy first because they'll be compatible with newer products longer?


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

*Re: Future Gaming Rig*

They all should work with newer parts for a few years.

What item was out of stock?


----------



## Flight Sim Guy (Dec 19, 2011)

*Re: Future Gaming Rig*

Okay. It was the CPU. It's discontinued.


----------



## Fjandr (Sep 26, 2012)

*Re: Future Gaming Rig*

The most likely to stay up-to-date would be the PSU. Peripherals would be next due to interconnect standards. Motherboard, CPU, and RAM are all interdependent, so purchasing one will limit your options for the others.


----------



## Flight Sim Guy (Dec 19, 2011)

*Re: Future Gaming Rig*

So probably start on the PSU. Although hopefully I won't take so long to build it that all the components will have become incompatible.


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

*Re: Future Gaming Rig*

Buying the PSU first may lock you into those parts keep in mind.


----------



## Flight Sim Guy (Dec 19, 2011)

*Re: Future Gaming Rig*

Well, I got to thinking about it and that makes sense. I'll just keep an eye out for deals and ask you guys about them.


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

*Re: Future Gaming Rig*

A good place for newegg deals is slickdeals.net


----------



## Flight Sim Guy (Dec 19, 2011)

*Re: Future Gaming Rig*

Okay, I'll check them out. I get the Newegg newsletter.


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

*Re: Future Gaming Rig*

That's good too!


----------



## helios19 (Nov 25, 2008)

*Re: Future Gaming Rig*

Hi FSG,

I would personally recommend buying everything together (or as close as possible). From my experiences, technology is too unpredictable. Plus 4th gen Intel (Haswell) processers are due to come out this year, that means a new mobo's and who knows what AMD has is in store for that.


----------



## Flight Sim Guy (Dec 19, 2011)

*Re: Future Gaming Rig*

I appreciate what you're saying Helios, but I can't afford to buy it all at once. However, I'm going to try to buy one component a month. And I won't be buying the newest and best so I don't need to worry about that. But thanks for the advice.:smile:

So I have promo codes for these components and I was wondering how they compare to the components you guys recommend.

CORSAIR Enthusiast Series TX650 V2 650W ATX12V v2.31/ EPS12V v2.92 80 PLUS BRONZE Certified Active PFC High Performance Power Supply - Newegg.com $70 w/promo and MIR

COOLER MASTER HAF 912 RC-912-KKN1 Black SECC/ ABS Plastic ATX Mid Tower Computer Case - Newegg.com $50 w/MIR

Seagate Barracuda ST1000DM003 Internal Hard Drive - Newegg.com $65 w/promo

And a couple of things to keep in mind: 1. I would like to eventually run three monitors, and 2. I would like to be able to upgrade in the future so let me know if any of these components will really restrict that.


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

*Re: Future Gaming Rig*

Only pick XFX or Seasonic PSUs as they are top quality. So that would be a no on the PSU.

The other two items are fine though.


----------



## Flight Sim Guy (Dec 19, 2011)

*Re: Future Gaming Rig*

Okay. I knew you guys recommended two specific brands of PSUs but I couldn't remember what they were. 

I think I'll go ahead and nab that HDD. The case is only $10 off and it doesn't seem to be as good as the original.


----------



## gcavan (Aug 13, 2009)

*Re: Future Gaming Rig*

Not sure what M/C is on about. The TX650 V2 is one of the best supplies out there. The V2 line is no longer being manufactured so you will see them on sale all over. 

Single 12volt rail, Seasonic made, 5 year warranty, what's not to like? $80 and $20 MIR makes it a bargain.


----------



## Flight Sim Guy (Dec 19, 2011)

*Re: Future Gaming Rig*

Okay, now you guys are confusing me.:grin: Debate this and let me know what you decide.:hide:


----------



## Flight Sim Guy (Dec 19, 2011)

*Re: Future Gaming Rig*

And it's actually $60 w/promo.


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

*Re: Future Gaming Rig*

The Newegg link is confusing. It "says" TX650 V2 which was a SeaSonic made unit but the part number shown on Newegg (9020038) refers to the newer lower quality TX650.
Will you be needing a 650W PSU? If so, to eliminate all doubts and to be certain your getting a top quality SeaSonic made unit go with the XFX 650: XFX Core Edition PRO650W (P1-650S-NLB9) 650W ATX12V 2.2 & ESP12V 2.91 SLI Ready CrossFire Ready 80 PLUS BRONZE Certified Active PFC Power Supply - Newegg.com

Or, a SeaSonic 620W: SeaSonic M12II 620 Bronze 620W ATX12V V2.3 / EPS 12V V2.91 SLI Ready 80 PLUS BRONZE Certified Modular Active PFC Power Supply - Newegg.com


----------



## Flight Sim Guy (Dec 19, 2011)

*Re: Future Gaming Rig*

I'd rather stick with a 650W. And it does say it's the V2.:ermm:


----------



## Flight Sim Guy (Dec 19, 2011)

*Re: Future Gaming Rig*

I'm just going to get the HDD for now since it's a good deal and I'll always be able to use it.


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

*Re: Future Gaming Rig*



Flight Sim Guy said:


> I'd rather stick with a 650W. And it does say it's the V2.:ermm:


Your sticking with the 650W in Tyree's last post correct?


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

*Re: Future Gaming Rig*



Flight Sim Guy said:


> I'd rather stick with a 650W. And it does say it's the V2.:ermm:


It "says" TX650 V2 "but" the actual part number is not for a TX650 V2.
The listed part number (9020038) refers to the newer lower quality TX 650.
You could contact Newegg for a clarification or just take your chances.


----------



## Flight Sim Guy (Dec 19, 2011)

Yes, I'm going to stick with the 650W you guys recommended in the first place. Unless a better deal pops up later.


----------



## Flight Sim Guy (Dec 19, 2011)

*Re: Future Gaming Rig*

Seagate Barracuda ST1000DM003 Internal Hard Drive - Newegg.com

Western Digital WD Blue WD10EZEX 1TB 7200 RPM 64MB Cache SATA 6.0Gb/s 3.5" Internal Hard Drive -Bare Drive - Newegg.com

I can get these both for $65. Any preferences?


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

*Re: Future Gaming Rig*

I'd go with the WD.


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

*Re: Future Gaming Rig*

Doesn't matter. They are basically the same drive and are both from high quality manufactures.

I would pick the Seagate though just because they have tools to save it if it does happen to break. But WD does also have similar tools.


----------



## Flight Sim Guy (Dec 19, 2011)

*Re: Future Gaming Rig*

I love it. I always get opposite opinions.:rofl: I'll just close my eyes and click.:grin: I thought they were about the same.


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

*Re: Future Gaming Rig*

"Basically" the same but WD has a much more reliable track record.
I stopped using SeaGate when they had their bricking problem and I ate a bunch of them.


----------



## Flight Sim Guy (Dec 19, 2011)

*Re: Future Gaming Rig*

I can get this bad boy for $125, but I think I'll stick the $25 somewhere more useful as this thing is probably overkill.:lol:

COOLER MASTER CM Storm Series Trooper (SGC-5000-KKN1) Black Steel / Plastic ATX Full Tower Computer Case - Newegg.com


----------



## Flight Sim Guy (Dec 19, 2011)

*Re: Future Gaming Rig*

And I can get this for $180.

XFX Double D FX-785A-CDFC Radeon HD 7850 2GB 256-bit GDDR5 PCI Express 3.0 x16 HDCP Ready CrossFireX Support Video Card - Newegg.com


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

*Re: Future Gaming Rig*

That's a lot for a case. I would do something more of the lines of this:

NZXT Guardian 921 RB 921RB-001-BL Black SECC steel chassis ATX Mid Tower Computer Case - Newegg.com

I personally own that case and love it!

I though you were doing an Intel build? If so I would stick with NVidia for the GPU.


----------



## Flight Sim Guy (Dec 19, 2011)

*Re: Future Gaming Rig*

It's a full size too, which is more than I need. That NZXT looks nice, and it's cheaper than the one in the build:http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produ...+Cases+-+ATX+Form)-_-Cooler+Master-_-11119197

Nope, I'm planning on doing the $800 AMD setup.


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

*Re: Future Gaming Rig*

The NZXT case I listed is only a Mid Tower. Not full size.

Its your choice on the case.


----------



## Flight Sim Guy (Dec 19, 2011)

*Re: Future Gaming Rig*

I don't think I need a full size. And if I don't find a deal on a case before I'm done I think I'll go with the NZXT.

Are any of these worth anything? I can get 10% off any of them.

PS. Thanks for all the help and don't feel like you have to answer right away.:thanx:


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

*Re: Future Gaming Rig*

Do you mean getting parts early?

You may be able to get the HDD early.

That way you can connect it to your current PC and install Windows if you already have it.


----------



## Flight Sim Guy (Dec 19, 2011)

*Re: Future Gaming Rig*

Huh? No, I'm probably only going to order one component per month, unless there's a really good deal on something. And I already ordered the HDD.


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

*Re: Future Gaming Rig*

Cases are a personal choice and Mid-Tower will have ample room.


----------



## Flight Sim Guy (Dec 19, 2011)

*Re: Future Gaming Rig*

OEM Elite 310 Mid-Tower Gaming Case - ATX/Micro ATX, 4x Ext 5.25, 1x Ext 3.5, 6x Int 3.5, 2x USB 2.0 Ports, 1x Mic, 1x Audio, Black/Blue (RC-310-BWN1-GP BLUE) - OEM at TigerDirect.com

Is this case any good? I can get it for $10 w/MIR.


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

*Re: Future Gaming Rig*

Case is decent but the front USB ports are 2.0 not 3.0 ports(hence the reason it's on sale).
See what price you can fine a Antec 300 II case for > Antec Three Hundred Two Black Steel ATX Mid Tower Computer Case with Upgraded 2 x USB 3.0 - Newegg.com
I've found them on sale before for less then $50

Are you near a Microcenter store?> Micro Center - Computers, Electronics, Computer Parts, Networking, Gaming, Software, and more!

Leave some money in the budget for a SSD drive definitely worth it for a gaming PC(at least 120gig).


----------



## Flight Sim Guy (Dec 19, 2011)

*Re: Future Gaming Rig*

Well, I'm not looking for a case right now, I just saw that one on sale. If I don't find a good deal on one by the time I need it I'll probably go with that NZXT Chief recommended. 

I'm trying to find all of this stuff on sale, so I should be able to keep it well, below $800 hopefully. And I was thinking about maybe getting a SSD at least for the OS, but I may wait.


----------



## Tomshawk (Jan 23, 2013)

*Re: Future Gaming Rig*

Just my opinion here Flight, but, if a case is that inexpensive "Cheap" its not made with good materials, probably flimsy


----------



## Flight Sim Guy (Dec 19, 2011)

*Re: Future Gaming Rig*

Believe me Tom, if it was $10 to begin with I wouldn't go near it. But I thought it might be worth something since it's regularly $50 but the reviews aren't very good on it either. And it's been $10 for a while if you look at the reviews.


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

*Re: Future Gaming Rig*

I'm far from a fan of cases like that NZXT, but cases are a personal preference. 
Would I pay $70 + $9 shipping, certainly not. But for $10 it's hard to go wrong.


----------



## Flight Sim Guy (Dec 19, 2011)

*Re: Future Gaming Rig*



Tyree said:


> I'm far from a fan of cases like that NZXT, but cases are a personal preference.
> Would I pay $70 + $9 shipping, certainly not. But for $10 it's hard to go wrong.


Well, you guys just tell me your opinion on this stuff and I'll decide. Just don't get in fights.:lol:

And that's what I was thinking, because even if it's complete junk it's only $10. And I can use it for now and always upgrade it later. Right?


----------



## Flight Sim Guy (Dec 19, 2011)

*Re: Future Gaming Rig*

Hey Wrench, would this one push my budget out too far? I think it would hold most of my programs and documents.:ermm:

Intel 910 Series SSDPEDPX800G301 - Newegg.com

And it's $500 off, which is a pretty good deal.


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

*Re: Future Gaming Rig*

Yea but that's a PCIe drive not a Sata drive, you'll need a special $500 Intel server motherboard to be able to boot from it.:whistling:


----------



## Tomshawk (Jan 23, 2013)

*Re: Future Gaming Rig*

WOW Flight, Thats a sweet SSD drive, I say go for it. It's only 3,999.00

LOL


----------



## Flight Sim Guy (Dec 19, 2011)

*Re: Future Gaming Rig*

No wonder they knocked $500 off! They plan to sell you the motherboard. Cheapskates!:angry::rofl::dance:


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

*Re: Future Gaming Rig*

No they knocked the $500 off because it's now a obsolete drive


----------



## Flight Sim Guy (Dec 19, 2011)

*Re: Future Gaming Rig*

You sure know how to burst a guy's bubble.:laugh: 

I didn't know they made them that big.


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

*Re: Future Gaming Rig*

OCZ had a 2t drive out for $8000+ now it looks like only the 1t is available>  OCZ Technology 1 TB Octane SATA 6 GB/s 2.5-Inch Performance Solid State Drive with Max 460 MB/s Read/Max 4 KB Write (OCT1-25SAT3-1T)


----------



## Flight Sim Guy (Dec 19, 2011)

*Re: Future Gaming Rig*

Tiger Direct shows up to 4T in their filter, but they only have a 1T.


----------



## Fjandr (Sep 26, 2012)

*Re: Future Gaming Rig*

Edit: Didn't see the third page, nothing to see here. :smile:


----------



## Flight Sim Guy (Dec 19, 2011)

*Re: Future Gaming Rig*

Does anybody have any experience with RaidMax cases?


----------



## greenbrucelee (Apr 24, 2007)

*Re: Future Gaming Rig*

It depends whether you need a full Atx case. I have a corsair 600T and whilst it is listed as mid tower it is actually slightly bigger than mid size ATX specs but smalled than a full atx spec.

The cooling is great on it. One big fan at the from, one at the back and one at the top couple that which the noctua Nh-d14 cpu cooler and I have great cooled system that is very very quiet.


----------



## Flight Sim Guy (Dec 19, 2011)

*Re: Future Gaming Rig*

Well, I can get these three for 15% off:

RAIDMAX Blade ATX-298WY Black / Yellow Steel / Plastic ATX Mid Tower Computer Case - Newegg.com

RAIDMAX Super Hurricane ATX-248NWB Black Steel / Plastic ATX Mid Tower Computer Case - Newegg.com

RAIDMAX Sting Ray ATX-249B Black Steel / Plastic ATX Mid Tower Computer Case - Newegg.com


----------



## greenbrucelee (Apr 24, 2007)

*Re: Future Gaming Rig*

Trying not to sound funny here but the name Raidmax brings chills down my spine, even if they designed a pencil I would not buy it incase it exploded.


----------



## Flight Sim Guy (Dec 19, 2011)

*Re: Future Gaming Rig*

Yeah.:lol: I thought I'd ask though. Exploding pencils...:devil:


----------



## greenbrucelee (Apr 24, 2007)

*Re: Future Gaming Rig*

Well I used to test power supplies like raidmax. We once powered an overclocked barebones rig which was on a table but the psu was near a carpet somehow static and the psu did not mix and the psu exploded and nearly took my legs off. I still have the scar where the fan gaurd hit me below the kneecap.

I also have seen too many raidmax power supplies have BS on the label claiming to be 800w for example when infact they were 625 and could maintain 800w for only a few seconds before taking everything with it.

Huntkeys are the worst though.


----------



## Flight Sim Guy (Dec 19, 2011)

*Re: Future Gaming Rig*

How does MSI compare to Gigabyte?

GIGABYTE GA-970A-D3 ATX AMD Motherboard - Newegg.com

MSI 970A-G43 AM3+ AMD 970 SATA 6Gb/s USB 3.0 ATX AMD Motherboard - Newegg.com

And I think this isn't as good if I understand the specs correctly:

ASUS M5A97 LE R2.0 ATX AMD Motherboard with UEFI BIOS - Newegg.com

Edit:

And these two. I can get the XFX for $170 and the Sapphire for $155.

XFX Core Edition FX-785A-ZNL4 Radeon HD 7850 1GB 256-bit GDDR5 PCI Express 3.0 x16 HDCP Ready CrossFireX Support Video Card - Newegg.com

SAPPHIRE 100355-1GOCL Radeon HD 7850 1GB 256-bit GDDR5 PCI Express 3.0 x16 HDCP Ready CrossFireX Support Video Card OC Version - Newegg.com


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

*Re: Future Gaming Rig*

You pay for the name for MSI parts. Also the quality isn't as high.

Gigabyte offers quality and a ton of features into their boards. Where as Asus is quality and performance.

If I were you I would stick with the Sapphire GPU.


----------



## Flight Sim Guy (Dec 19, 2011)

*Re: Future Gaming Rig*

Then I'll just plan on staying with the Gigabyte for now. I think I may go ahead and get that Sapphire card though. You might want to stick it in the build instead of the XFX if you guys like it. It's cheaper.


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

*Re: Future Gaming Rig*



> It's cheaper.


The prices change so much its hard to change them on price alone on the build guide.


----------



## Flight Sim Guy (Dec 19, 2011)

*Re: Future Gaming Rig*

True, but if it's comparable it's got a $10 rebate running right now.


----------



## McNinja (Jun 22, 2008)

*Re: Future Gaming Rig*

I would get something that has cable management. Basically a case where you route all of your cables behind the motherboard. It keeps the case's airflow to its fullest potential and it looks nice.

That case is $10 though


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

*Re: Future Gaming Rig*



> I would get something that has cable management. Basically a case where you route all of your cables behind the motherboard. It keeps the case's airflow to its fullest potential and it looks nice.


I agree with cable management but most cases have enough room in the back to make it work. No need to get a special case.


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

*Re: Future Gaming Rig*

GB (zip) ties make cable management simple.
Asus or Gigabyte for Mobo.....quality-reliability-support.
Sapphire or Asus for AMD chipped CGPU's......quality-reliability-support.


----------



## Flight Sim Guy (Dec 19, 2011)

*Re: Future Gaming Rig*

Well, I was going to get that case, but, well, it's a long story. I'm going to put a thread in Gamer's Corner.


----------



## greenbrucelee (Apr 24, 2007)

*Re: Future Gaming Rig*

corsair 600T, 650D and the monster that is the 800D are all built for excellent cable management. They have so many grommits you would have to be blind and have no hands to screw up the cable managment with one of those cases.


----------



## McNinja (Jun 22, 2008)

*Re: Future Gaming Rig*

I've got the lesser Corsair 500R and my friend has the 600T. 

Awesome cases, they're pretty steep in price but its worth it.


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

*Re: Future Gaming Rig*

The NZXT case I posted a while back has enough room for cable management. I found room :grin:


----------



## greenbrucelee (Apr 24, 2007)

*Re: Future Gaming Rig*

Yeah I have the 600T my only compaint was the non existant instructions about how to hook up the fan controller properly. I have plugged the fan cables into the motherboard which is not what you do.

You link all the cables together there is a video on how to do it on youtube I would have been clueless otherwise.


----------



## McNinja (Jun 22, 2008)

*Re: Future Gaming Rig*

Ohh I never figured out my fan controller in my case either. I have a NXZT fan controller but it can only do 5 fans and I have 7 fans.


----------



## greenbrucelee (Apr 24, 2007)

*Re: Future Gaming Rig*

on the corsair 600T each of the cables are male but what the lame instructions dont tell you is that to connect the fan controller the cables are really male & female and all you have to do is take the end jacket off 3 of the cables so they become female and then connect the other 3 male cables to them.


----------



## Flight Sim Guy (Dec 19, 2011)

Woohoo!!!:dance: Just got the first component in! Oh yeah!:dance: HDD.


----------



## greenbrucelee (Apr 24, 2007)

*Re: Future Gaming Rig*

cool, I always get all my stuff at the same time then I get trapped in my room because its full of boxes, cables and polystyrene


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

*Re: Future Gaming Rig*



Flight Sim Guy said:


> Woohoo!!!:dance: Just got the first component in! Oh yeah!:dance: HDD.


Do you already have a copy of Windows 7?

If I were you I would plug the new HDD into your current desktop then install Windows and all other files. That will save a bunch of time.

Make sure that you don't go installing Windows 7 on your current drive though :grin:.


----------



## Flight Sim Guy (Dec 19, 2011)

*Re: Future Gaming Rig*

I don't think I'll be getting a Corsair case right now. Little pricey. But I might upgrade later if I find it absolutely necessary.:lol:

@Bruce: Yeah, I think I'm going to get a big box to put all the components in so I don't lose them.:whistling:

@Chief: I don't have a copy of 7 yet, but I'll be getting one. Is there any way I can install it so that I can put it on an SSD later, or will I just have to do a fresh install on a SSD? Because I'd like to eventually put at least the OS on one.


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

*Re: Future Gaming Rig*

There's no reason to buy an SSD as they are too expensive and only offer a faster boot time.

Wait until the OEMs put SSDs in their desktops. That will bring the price down.

If you still want to buy the SSD however stick with Samsung SSDs only.


----------



## Flight Sim Guy (Dec 19, 2011)

*Re: Future Gaming Rig*

Oh, I don't plan to buy a SSD for quit awhile, but if/when I do I guess I can just buy another copy of 7.


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

*Re: Future Gaming Rig*

Why buy another copy? Since it's the same system you can simply reinstall the original.


----------



## Flight Sim Guy (Dec 19, 2011)

*Re: Future Gaming Rig*

Thanks Wrench, that's what I wanted to know.:thanx: I thought you could, but wasn't sure. Yeah, down the road I would like to get a SSD , but probably after they drop in price like everyone thinks they will.


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

*Re: Future Gaming Rig*

They have, I think now you are going to see the size go up more so then the price come down much more.


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

*Re: Future Gaming Rig*

When the OEM companies start implementing them the price will drop. I look for that to be coming very soon or at least as soon as the "I have to have it now have folks" have paid for the technology and introductory advertisement. :smile:


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

*Re: Future Gaming Rig*

They all ready are, my wife's new Samsung laptop has a SSD boot drive and a platter storage drive.


----------



## TylerHench (Apr 5, 2013)

*Re: Future Gaming Rig*

If you are planning on making a gaming build and your budget is only $800, then I wouldn't recommend getting an SSD unless you have lots of cash to spend. When you have a lot of your games downloaded through steam, it starts to take up a lot of space. Space of HD > Speed of HD when you are gaming on a budget.


----------



## Flight Sim Guy (Dec 19, 2011)

TylerHench said:


> If you are planning on making a gaming build and your budget is only $800, then I wouldn't recommend getting an SSD unless you have lots of cash to spend. When you have a lot of your games downloaded through steam, it starts to take up a lot of space. Space of HD > Speed of HD when you are gaming on a budget.


Yep. I don't plan on getting one right now.


----------



## greenbrucelee (Apr 24, 2007)

*Re: Future Gaming Rig*

An ssd is great for loading times if you di get one in the edn do not go below 120GB.


----------



## Flight Sim Guy (Dec 19, 2011)

*Re: Future Gaming Rig*

So I've heard.


----------



## greenbrucelee (Apr 24, 2007)

*Re: Future Gaming Rig*

yep my system takes 14 seconds to boot and that includes typing in a password to get into windows.

Games have very little loading times too. Its a bit like playing a cartridge based console.


----------



## toothman (Jul 13, 2008)

*Re: Future Gaming Rig*

More and more games are benefiting from SSDs, particularly games that stream textures from your drive while you explore large environments. It's not just about loading screens, it's about mid-game load stutters. An example would be using an HD texture pack for Skyrim, where the texture files are about twice as large as the vanilla textures. They look much better, too, and as more games stream HD textures SSDs will be more and more important. One game in particular that benefits would be Diablo 3 - run it on an HDD, and you get that well-known frequent stutter. Run it off an SSD, and it plays every bit as smoothly as you should expect a game of its mediocre hardware demands to play.

Then, of course, there are many games that get nothing but some shorter loading screens. The value of an SSD depends on what you're using it for. Generally, my opinion is that SSDs become worth the money when you start spending $1000+.


----------



## Flight Sim Guy (Dec 19, 2011)

*Re: Future Gaming Rig*

I'm going to get the Sapphire 7850 for now, and I'll be back next time I find a good deal on something and need your guys advice. I've been told that this thread is getting too long, so try to keep the posts down. But thank you guys so much for your help so far.:thanx:


----------



## McNinja (Jun 22, 2008)

*Re: Future Gaming Rig*

You could summarize what parts you've gotten so far?


----------



## Flight Sim Guy (Dec 19, 2011)

*Re: Future Gaming Rig*

Haha! So far? The HDD.:lol: But I'm ordering the GPU tonight.

SAPPHIRE 100355-1GOCL Radeon HD 7850 1GB 256-bit GDDR5 PCI Express 3.0 x16 HDCP Ready CrossFireX Support Video Card OC Version - Newegg.com


----------



## toothman (Jul 13, 2008)

*Re: Future Gaming Rig*

Get a 2gb version instead. The 1gb actually bottlenecks that card a little. The difference is not seen as much in the _average_ FPS but the difference in how frequently you stutter is high.
SAPPHIRE 100355OCL Radeon HD 7850 2GB 256-bit GDDR5 PCI Express 3.0 x16 HDCP Ready Video Card OC Version - Newegg.com


----------



## Flight Sim Guy (Dec 19, 2011)

*Re: Future Gaming Rig*

Sorry, too late.:sad: I think it'll work for now, and I'm sure I'll see an improvement over my Asus K53 laptop.:lol:


----------



## toothman (Jul 13, 2008)

*Re: Future Gaming Rig*

I would advise cancelling and re-ordering if it's not too late. Newegg has a cancellation window. Your funds might may or may not be temporarily frozen, however.

I advise it because I order a nearly identical card, the 1gb 6950, and ended up regretting it when I had issues with HD textures on Skyrim. Besides Skyrim, more and more games are needing >1gb of memory.


----------



## helios19 (Nov 25, 2008)

*Re: Future Gaming Rig*



toothman said:


> I would advise cancelling and re-ordering if it's not too late. Newegg has a cancellation window. Your funds might may or may not be temporarily frozen, however.
> 
> I advise it because I order a nearly identical card, the 1gb 6950, and ended up regretting it when I had issues with HD textures on Skyrim. Besides Skyrim, more and more games are needing >1gb of memory.


+1

I agree. I'm wishing I got more vRAM on my video card when I bought it too.


----------



## Flight Sim Guy (Dec 19, 2011)

*Re: Future Gaming Rig*

Okay, I cancelled it since I can get the other for $30 more. Waiting on more input before I order.


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

*Re: Future Gaming Rig*

If its only +$30 then I would also do it.


----------



## Flight Sim Guy (Dec 19, 2011)

Marking this thread as solved since it's getting too long.


----------

